# Arduino Weather Station - baseada na Auriol H13726A / Ventus W155



## Werk_AG (13 Mai 2013 às 02:44)

*Últimas versões de esquemas, software e tutorias, estão agora disponíveis no  forum de suporte ao sistema AuriolDuino*


* AuriolDuino_RF_Receiver_v400_b006 - Release date: 12/05/2014*

Este software foi desenvolvido para ser usado exclusivamente com os kits AuriolDuino RX.
Para facilitar actualizações por parte do já considerável numero de utilizadores destes kits, decidimos publicá-lo com GNU General Public License v3.

Este upgrade é compatível com todos os kits disponibilizados anteriormente. 

Quem tenha construido receptores com Arduinos e que já fossem funcionais com qualquer das antigas versões de software listadas abaixo, poderão tambem utilizar esta nova versão, procedendo a eventuais modificações no software ou hardware.

*NOVIDADE Janeiro 2014: Novos kits receptor prontos a funcionar*









​


*Nova Versão Arduino Nano Shield - TX Sensors Interface v1.00*

Esta interface foi especialmente concebida para usar com um sensor de temperatura / humidade num escudo de radiação aspirado, e permite ainda a adição de sensores de UV e Radiação Solar. 
Inclui ainda o sistema de emissão RF. 
















​
----------------

*Info, fotos, downloads, etc, clique aqui.*


----------



## Werk_AG (19 Mai 2013 às 02:43)

Versão 2 do sensor UV e Radiação Solar

*Actualização 08/06/2013*

*Sensores UV:*
UVM-30A
Reyax UV-01 - Embora instalado actualmente não são utilizados os dados deste sensor 

*Radiação Solar:*
Já não é utilizado o Ligh Sensor BH1750FVI.
Actualmente, o nível de Radiação Solar é obtido com um sensor baseado em célula fotovoltaica,
segundo o método de Chuck Wright (segundo o autor, este método é capaz de produzir resultados com validade cientifica).

Os dados destes sensores são lidos por um Arduino Nano, e posteriormente enviados por RF para o Arduino receptor.

Gráficos com dados provenientes destes sensores, podem ser vistos clicando aqui.


Imagens actualizadas: 05/07/2013









​
Assim, com o sistema mostrado temos:

Sensor 1 - Temperatura                 (DHT22)
Sensor 2 - Humidade                     (DHT22)
Sensor 3 - Não usado actualmente  (I2C_1)
Sensor 4 - Solar Radiation              (A0)
Sensor 5 - UVM-30A                      (A1)

Um bom e Santo Domingo para todos


----------



## Werk_AG (21 Mai 2013 às 19:26)

Gráficos de hoje: 21/05/2013


----------



## ijv (22 Mai 2013 às 12:27)

Seria bom juntar isto a minha estação , visto não ter radiação solar nem UV


----------



## Werk_AG (23 Mai 2013 às 01:13)

Seria perfeitamente possivel usar um sistema semelhante com uma Watson, ou PCE, desde que alguem implementasse num Arduino (ou outro microcontrolador) a descodificação dos sinais RF provenientes da estação.

Felizmente à algum tempo atrás isso foi feito para as Auriol, o que de momento me permite receber os dados do anemometro, direcção do vento e pluviometro originais da Auriol.

Apesar dos sistema estar funcionar perfeitamente, prevendo possiveis futuras avarias, por exemplo do anemometro, estou com planos para poder mesmo vir a usar os anemometros e catavento das Watson (PCE, etc, tudo Fine Offset), pelo seu baixo custo, simplicidade técnica/mecanica e disponibilidade.
Creio que será possivel ligá-los directamente a um Arduino, que depois de processar os dados, a cada x segundos os pode enviar por RF. Algo semelhante ao que já estou a fazer com os dados dos sensores de temperarura / humidade e solar.

Realmente tudo é possivel... ainda hoje li algures num forum, um tipo que ligou um anemometro Davis a um odometro de uma bicicleta. Calma, foi apenas uma experiência... para mostrar que qualquer coisa que leia impulsos, pode ler um anemometro Davis.


----------



## hvalentim (23 Mai 2013 às 19:30)

Werk_AG disse:


> Seria perfeitamente possivel usar um sistema semelhante com uma Watson, ou PCE, desde que alguem implementasse num Arduino (ou outro microcontrolador) a descodificação dos sinais RF provenientes da estação.



Está feito com um Raspberry(*), inclusive usando o pywws como_ front end_.

Deixa no entanto uns problemas em aberto para resolver, no caso W-8681:
 É preciso adaptar o projecto para um sinal emitido nos 868Mhz
 Tanto a descodificação como a captura omitem a parte dos sensores solares

*Mas para uma PCE parece ser uma solução pronta a funcionar.
*
(*) Ver Aqui , aqui , aqui e aqui.


----------



## Werk_AG (23 Mai 2013 às 23:41)

O Raspberry é uma excelente plataforma. Ainda não fui ver os links que deixou, mas atendendo ao que diz, suponho que com um sistema desses se dispensa ter um PC sempre ligado.



> Deixa no entanto uns problemas em aberto para resolver, no caso W-8681:
> É preciso adaptar o projecto para um sinal emitido nos 868Mhz
> Tanto a descodificação como a captura omitem a parte dos sensores solares



Sim, receptores para 868Mhz são mais dificeis de encontrar do que os vulgares 433.92Mhz. Dependendo até do sistema de modulação que é usado, pode até ser complicado (acho que a Watson usa FSK, será?).
Já agora, as PCE trabalham em 433.92Mhz?

Certamente que não demorará muito para que alguem adapte o software para as W-8681, a não ser que o protocolo seja muito diferente do usado nas PCE (creio que o sistema de modulação e a frequência são diferentes).


----------



## CptRena (24 Mai 2013 às 18:31)

Werk_AG disse:


> Já agora, as PCE trabalham em 433.92Mhz?



Segundo a PCE:

"Frequency: 868MHZ (Europe) / 915MHz (North America)"


----------



## Werk_AG (24 Mai 2013 às 20:27)

CptRena disse:


> Segundo a PCE:
> 
> "Frequency: 868MHZ (Europe) / 915MHz (North America)"



Obrigado


----------



## hvalentim (24 Mai 2013 às 23:23)

Werk_AG disse:


> . Dependendo até do sistema de modulação que é usado, pode até ser complicado (acho que a Watson usa FSK, será?).



Dizem que sim.
Mas também dizem que talvez não 

Não tenho nada com que possa escutar nessa frequência.


----------



## Werk_AG (25 Mai 2013 às 00:08)

E parece que tanto o sim como o não estão certos... 

Creio que as que se encontram na Europa, sendo 868MHz serão FSK, mas é só um palpite.


----------



## Werk_AG (3 Jun 2013 às 01:44)

Considerando a evolução muito positiva dos testes com os novos sensores de UV e Radiação Solar, foi desenhada uma nova board com o futuro em mente...

Actualizada imagem no primeiro post.

*UPDATE - 03/06/2013*

Nova Versão Arduino Nano Shield - TX Sensors Interface v1.00

Esta interface foi especialmente concebida para usar com um sensor de temperatura / humidade num escudo de radiação aspirado, e permite ainda a adição de sensores de UV e Radiação Solar. 
O controlo ligado / desligado da ventoinha do escudo de radição é feito pelo Arduino, mediante condições definidas no software, que podem ser: sempre ligada, liga acima ou abaixo de x ºC  e/ou x% humidade, ligada se mais de 600 W/m2 (caso tenha sensor radiação solar), etc, etc, cada um define como acha mais adequado às condições da sua instalação.
Esta mesmo desenho de board, poderá de futuro vir a ser usada num sistema tambem RF, para ligação a um anemometro e sensor direção do vento (do tipo usado nas PCE, Watson e compatíveis), permitindo assim a contrução total de uma estação meteorológica.






Gráfico do dia 02/06/2013​


----------



## Werk_AG (8 Jun 2013 às 17:35)

Actualizada info e imagens nas mensagens 1 e 2 deste tópico.

Mais info: Arduino Weather Station Tools


----------



## Werk_AG (15 Jun 2013 às 00:18)

*UPDATE - 14/06/2013*

Arduino_Weather_Station_RF_Receiver_v097_b002

Para mais info, ver primeira mensagem do tópico.


----------



## Werk_AG (16 Jun 2013 às 20:30)

*UPDATE - 16/06/2013*

Arduino_Weather_Station_TX_5Sensors_v097_b003

Disponibilizada a primeira versão pública do software para o emissor.


Para mais info, ver primeira mensagem do tópico.


----------



## Werk_AG (24 Jun 2013 às 03:20)

*Software Emissor Receptor - UPDATE - 24/06/2013*

*Auriol_Arduino_Weather_Station_v097_b004*

- A partir desta versão, o software para o emissor de sensores extra passa a ser distribuido em conjunto, com o software do receptor, devendo ser usado sempre o mesmo par, e ambos compilados com as livrarias incluídas.


----------



## Werk_AG (22 Jul 2013 às 02:02)

*Software Emissor Receptor - UPDATE - 22/07/2013*

*Auriol_Arduino_Weather_Station_v098_b001*

- Correção de bug na indicação da Humidade Exterior quando usado em Modo 0 (apenas sensores originais Auriol).
- Alteração na estrura de seleção do modo de funcionamento do programa (Modo 1, 2 ou 3).
- Software Emissor, totalmente  reestruturado.


*NOVIDADE 22/07/2013: Disponibilidade kit receptor pronto a funcionar*


----------



## Werk_AG (24 Dez 2013 às 02:20)

*Software Emissor Receptor - UPDATE - 08/12/2013*

*Auriol_Arduino_Weather_Station_v098_b002*

- Correcção de bug na recepção de dados de temperaturas exteriores negativas, quando usado em Modo 2.

Muito em breve irá ser disponibilizado publicamente o software utilizado em exclusivo nos kit AuriolDuino.
Este software poderá ser utilizado, com poucas ou nenhumas alterações em hardware já construido que já funcione com as antigas versões de software.

*Aproveito para desejar Boas Festas e um Feliz Natal para todos os membros do MeteoPT e respectivas familias.*


----------



## Werk_AG (31 Dez 2013 às 06:53)

Para comemorar a chegada de um novo ano, anuncio que foi já disponibilizado publicamente o software que, até agora tem sido usado exclusivamente nos kits AuriolDuino.
O facto das versões anteriores somarem já mais de 500 downloads, é um incentivo para continuar com este projecto.

Como habitualmente está aqui: 
*AuriolDuino_RF_Receiver_v300_b002 - Release date 25/12/2013*

*Deixo a todos os meus votos de umas boas entradas em 2014.*


----------



## meteoserx (15 Jan 2014 às 22:12)

: Thumbsup:desculpe a tradução, a primeira coisa que eu queria te agradecer pelo grande trabalho que tem feito. perguntando como ele está continuando o trabalho do sensor UV, notei que há uma interface utilizada para ligar o sensor de UV (célula solar e sensor de UV), mas eu não vi um padrão ou qualquer coisa que eu possa fazer para entender como ele funciona (c 'é o caso de um conversor analógico-digital?), você pode ter alguma outra idéia de como essa interface, graças?


----------



## Werk_AG (8 Jun 2014 às 03:38)

Para todos aqueles que utilizam o sistema AuriolDuino fica aqui uma novidade, que vem facilitar muito a utilização do mesmo.

O amigo da MeteoEstarreja, desenvolveu uma aplicação denominada Easyweather RS232 Logger (freeware), especificamente para ser usada com o sistema AuriolDuino. 
Esta aplicação substitui com muitas vantagens a utilização do Elmita RS232 Data Logger, sendo que a principal é a auto limpeza do ficheiro easyweather.dat a intervalos pré-defenidos, evitando assim o constante aumento de tamanho do ficheiro de log.

Os tutoriais "How to Use with Cumulus" já foram actualizados para incluir esta nova ferramenta e podem ser consultados clicando aqui.


----------

